# Cleaning your outside unit



## Robyn (May 10, 2005)

Just a little tip for those that might not know this:
When you're outside watering your garden/flowers/yard, make sure you use the pressure nozzle and clean your AC unit out there too! They build up gunk and dirt, which decreases air flow and causes the unit to run less efficiently. Wash it off regularly with a good power nozzle and you'll find it's running less often=less cost to operate!


----------

